# Arasin-Niina method (big BLD beginners method for centers)



## okayama (Dec 22, 2017)

Sinpei Araki uses this method (invented mainly by Hideki Niina) for 4BLD/5BLD centers. Two-cycle based beginners method.
https://speedsolve.github.io/2017-12-21.html
https://gist.github.com/speedsolve/7ea19b63f2a4ccb8fc1b17a426264e77

Consider X-centers and the following two algorithms:

P: r U l' U' r' U l U' (Fdr->Ufr->Fld)
Q: l' U' r U l U' r' U (Fld->Ulf->Fdr)

We use the two algorithms alternately. The buffer is Fdr.
Consider the 3-cycle Fdr->Rfd->Dfl on 5BLD for example. This is done by

4Bw (setup Rfd to Ufr), P, 4Bw'
4Bw2 U (setup Dfl to Ulf), Q, U' 4Bw2
Tips: Instead of P and Q, the following two algorithms are useful for pieces on B face:

V: r2 U l2 U' r2 U l2 U'
W: l2 U' r2 U l2 U' r2 U

Consider the 3-cycle Fdr->Rfd->Bur for example. This is done by

4Bw, P, 4Bw'
x' U, W, U' x
Similarly, for +-centers (the buffer is Fr), we use

P: r U M' U' r' U M U' (Fr->Ur->Fd)
Q: M' U' r U M U' r' U (Fd->Uf->Fr)

How does this sound? Is there any similar method?


----------



## mark49152 (Dec 22, 2017)

Sounds sort of like Orozco but for centres and with setups instead of a full set of comms for the two buffer stickers. More complicated and less efficient than U2.


----------

